# The Best Jeans right now -Article



## Diane (Jan 21, 2005)

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" background=/content/templates/template-files/bg_pink_article.gif border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=bottom&gt;Daily Denim Primer

The best jeans right now

NEW YORK: Friday, January 14, 2005

*Alice McCall* 

â€œI love edgy denim â€” jeans should never be boring,â€ Alice McCall told _The Daily_ last October during Melbourne Fashion Week when she launched her line. Her namesake debut collection included 60â€™s-inspired silhouettes, pinched waists and short hemlines in a contrasting palette of buttermilk and oyster pearl, plus graphic blacks and reds with Biba-esque yellow prints â€” all of it a huge hit â€” as were her sexy, skinny jeans. In indigo, black and gray, the stovies were being ordered up bang in the middle of presentation.

Itâ€™s no surprise that McCall, who is Euan Rellieâ€™s cousin, was influenced by Marianne Faithful, Ossie Clark and Hardy Amies. She has worked as a stylist for MTV London, Natalie Imbruglia, Kelis, Destinyâ€™s Child, Blondie and Marianne Faithful, but it was when she started making luxury silk tops and 50â€™s-style customized dresses that pals Kate Moss and stylist Katie England took notice. After a stint designing for Buddhist Punk and Sass &amp; Bide, she decided it was time to do her own.

[email protected]

http://www.fashionweekdaily.com/content/articlefiles/r.asp?f=gallery/01.14.05JamesJeans10679.JPG

*Adrian Hailwood*

Up-and-coming New Zealander, 32 -year old Adrian Hailwood knows how to dress his girls in denim duds. His namesake denims includes 8 different cuts in 3 different colors and youâ€™ll want the lot.â€ I get everyone from skinny uptown gals to old dolls trotting around in them,â€ he told The _Daily_ aboard a yacht in Auckland harbor during New Zealand Fashion Week.

For his fall 2005 collection he brought in a new range of super stovies aimed at the fashion/jet set gal who he describes as, â€œthe gorgeous girls who like a stiff drink with their Marlboros.â€ 

www.hailwood.co.nz

http://www.fashionweekdaily.com/content/articlefiles/r.asp?f=gallery/01.14.05FRXJeans2.jpghttp://www.fashionweekdaily.com/content/articlefiles/r.asp?f=gallery/01.14.05FRXJeans1.jpg

*Jean Paul Daâ€™Mage*

After the menâ€™s line appeared on such Hollywood hotties as Colin Farrell, Will Smith and Matt Damon, the womenâ€™s line that launched in 2004 quickly became popular with the female celeb set (think Jessica Biel and Neve Campbell). Itâ€™s no wonder, as each design is made with luxurious double ring-spun cotton thatâ€™s imported from Milan to be hand-cut, sewn and washed here in the US. The end result is a body (and booty) sculpting fit that also elongates the legs.

&lt;?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /&gt;&lt;O&gt;&lt;/O&gt;

Now the company is expanding the womenâ€™s category once again with its first official Spring 2005 collection. It will include 15 different styles with 4 different variations in color and fabric including a ripped vintage option. In addition, they will release several high-end t-shirts, jackets with chinchilla fur and even sport coats with Halston-esque silhouettes due to their partnership with Neema &amp; Co. LLC. But itâ€™s the exclusive Saks Fifth Avenue â€œNinaâ€ style that should be on your wish list. It hits stores next Friday. 

www.jpdamage.com







TANYA JENSEN

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD align=middle&gt;

&lt;SCRIPT language=JavaScript type=text/JavaScript&gt;&lt;!--function MM_openBrWindow(theURL,winName,features) { //v2.0 window.open(theURL,winName,features);}//--&gt;&lt;/SCRIPT&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;


----------



## keaLoha (Jan 21, 2005)

*Jean Paul Daâ€™Mage &amp; James Jeans* are the only one's I can handle. The others remind me of bad 80s fashion, which I'll admit, I partook of.


----------

